# Audi A6 Avant C6 Police Car



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

if images don't work try here http://www.polizeiautos.de/show_one.php?id=2973
from http://www.polizeiautos.de


_Modified by phaeton at 12:26 PM 6/21/2006_


----------



## StereoGuy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 Avant C6 Police Car (phaeton)*

I have seen those before. The Polizei have contracts with all the car makers here. Mercedes, BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche, Opel etc. Many different variations of those cars from the lowly 105hp 1.6L a4 kombi to the 300+ 911 Carrera S.


----------

